# Check speaker wires?



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a cheap Yamaha receiver hooked up to two monitor 60 Polk tower speakers and one cs2 center from Polk. I have two cheap Yamaha surrounds hooked up as surround speakers but they usually are not used. So I have a 3.0 system right now. Whenever I play music above -9.5 volume on the reciever it will shut down. When I turn it back on it says "check sp wires" and will run as normal until I turn it up too loud again. What is causing this? I just checked all my wires and they look fine, and there should be no reason for my reciever to crash only playing three speakers.. Any ideas?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Make sure that there is no wire strand touching anywhere. Use a flashlight if you have to. Only 1 little wire strand can cause this. Also, make sure that the "-" and "+" are not crossed.

cheers


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You may just be reaching the limit of the ability of the amp, or it could be defective. What model and how old?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

The model is htr-3063 and it's about two and a half yeas old. I've check and re checked wires, both on speakers and going into the receiver.. I have my towers bi-wired, could this be causing the issue?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

How long have you had this configuration and when you say bi-wired, what exactly does that mean?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I've had the speakers and receiver about the same amount of time but I've had this configuration for about a month and have had no problems until recently. That's what bugs me.. And all I mean is I have two wires running from the speakers to one single terminal on the receiver.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Are you sure there are no strands touching the other polarity or the chassis?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Just took everything out and re wired it all. Not cutting off even at max volume. But..... For some reason the tweeter my left front speaker is no longer playing?????? I literally just listened to it before I re wired.. Never ends does it


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

And the funny thing is I just replaced a broken tweeter in my right front speaker yesterday...


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I just noticed my center channel tweeter is not playing either... This can't be coincidental


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you think the shorting of my receiver is causing all my tweeters to go out? This is beginning to become very frustrating.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You may have had a failing tweeter that was shorting across windings causing the shutdown. It probably finally opened up.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Well now I'm out 2 tweeters.. I have had Polk already send me two since one was damaged during shipping. Wonder what they are going to say when I want 2 more hahaha..


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

When you said max volume, was the amp distorting? If so, it could have been in clipping, which sends nasty harmonics to your speakers that can damage and even fry tweeters.

By chance, do your speakers have fuses? Not sure any modern designs do, but fuses were used years ago to protect tweeters from being overdriven and blown.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I have my volume trimmed to where it won't go where it distorts and sounds nasty.. Just relativity loud. Around -5 on the receiver. And no the polks do not have fuses. I'm listening to music now and the lack of tweets is extremely noticable... Ugh


----------

